# jet lathe switch problem



## donwae (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a mini jet variable speed lathe and the power switch just crapped out.  The lathe turns whenever it is plugged in.  The switch will not turn it off.  Has anyone replaced this switch?  Before I open the box I'd like to know if there are any suprises waiting for me.[?]


----------



## DozerMite (Jun 3, 2008)

The switch is very easy to change.
I would try cleaning it first. Some people have a problem with the switch from dust getting in it. Might give it a try.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jun 3, 2008)

Mine did a while ago, too, and I replaced it with a dust and moisture resistant switch I got at the BORG.  I think it cost less than $3 and feels much more robust than the original.


----------



## pentex (Jun 3, 2008)

I am waiting for a switch I ordered from Jet last week. My lathe would not turn on at all. Took the wires from the switch and hot wired it and the lathe works fine. The tech rep at Jet knew what the problem was right away. Guess this must be a pretty common problem.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 3, 2008)

Switches die easily, but they are easy to replace and inexpensive.  I wouldn't buy one from Jet, however.  Any old hardware store will do.


----------



## monkeynutz (Jun 3, 2008)

Fortunately, Jet used a very common switch for this unit, and many mainstream products will fit.  You can get them with a rubber dust cover on the handle, which would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jun 3, 2008)

My Ryobi table saw has done the same thing twice now. The little rocker contacts inside seem to get dirty and short out, resulting in an almost welded 'always on' state. I've taken the switch apart twice, cleaned the contacts, blew everything out and put it back together, works fine. 

It's always a little hairy when you go to shut it off and it won't die, though. I think most of my Ryobi tools use the same type of switch, and I've not had any other problems, but the potential is there. I'll eventually just rewire something generic and stable into it before I buy a new OEM switch, but for now it's been repairable.

From my old RC car racing days, I know there's a greasy goo that you can put in there to retard arcing due to FOD, but I'm too lazy to go through my boxes and get some out. We used to use it on our mechanical speed control rheostat contacts back before they came up with ESC's.


----------



## monkeynutz (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> From my old RC car racing days, I know there's a greasy goo that you can put in there to retard arcing due to FOD, but I'm too lazy to go through my boxes and get some out. We used to use it on our mechanical speed control rheostat contacts back before they came up with ESC's.


It's called "dielectric grease".  Radio Shack carries it.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monkeynutz_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh...a fellow electronics geek! Although knowing the actual name puts you higher (er, lower as far as the chicks are concerned) on the ladder to nerdvana!


----------



## stevers (Jun 3, 2008)

I feel like this is Deja Vou. This sounds so familiar.[][][:0]


----------



## monkeynutz (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by karlkuehn_
> 
> Heh...a fellow electronics geek! Although knowing the actual name puts you higher (er, lower as far as the chicks are concerned) on the ladder to nerdvana!


Not really a "geek" in the truest sense of the word.  Just had to do it for 10 years or so, so that I could *buy food*.  That was my *real* motivation...


----------



## gwilki (Jun 4, 2008)

I went through two switches on my Jet,then gave up on them. I got one of those switched outlets that has a heavy duty paddle switch, plug the jet into it, and use that switch to run the Jet. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## pentex (Jun 4, 2008)

got my switch from jet today. Installed it and lathe is running great.


----------



## KC (Jun 5, 2008)

I have two JET minis... and have replaced the switch on both of them.


----------



## BigJIm (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there.  Say the switch on my Jet crapped out about 6 months ago, stuck in the on position ,and I stopped at Lowe's for a replacement, found same, replaced itn now is just  fine.  Jim


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigJIm_
> 
> Hi there.  Say the switch on my Jet crapped out about 6 months ago, stuck in the on position ,and I stopped at Lowe's for a replacement, found same, replaced itn now is just  fine.  Jim



I suppose the female in your life says you procrastinate, too!!


----------



## makaiolani (Jun 19, 2008)

I use a foot pedal since I was going through so many switches.  just make sure you get the on/off one.  not the dead man's one.


----------

